Ask HN: What are some programming blog posts that you would enjoy reading? - hellomynameise
======
as1ndu
[http://blog.codinghorror.com](http://blog.codinghorror.com)
[http://lea.verou.me/](http://lea.verou.me/)
[http://ejohn.org/](http://ejohn.org/) [http://byfat.xxx/](http://byfat.xxx/)
[http://www.windytan.com/](http://www.windytan.com/)
[http://meowni.ca/](http://meowni.ca/) and many others

------
databit
If you're interested in javascript, follow the blogs of gurus listed here:
[http://code.tutsplus.com/articles/33-developers-you-must-
sub...](http://code.tutsplus.com/articles/33-developers-you-must-subscribe-to-
as-a-javascript-junkie--net-18151)

